

Book: Venture Capitalists at Work, by Tarang Shah - hornbaker
http://www.amazon.com/Venture-Capitalists-Work-Billion-Dollar-Successes/dp/1430238372

======
hornbaker
Tarang's a great guy. I spent a lot of time with him at my last startup when
he was with SoftBank. The book has considerable coverage of Sequoia Capital
which I found particularly interesting.

